# Fat burning workout..



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

by Joyce Vedral really does work. I did it years ago with excellent results. It consists of using free weights alternating upper and lower body workouts for about 30 min. It is no nosense and intense. I have been inactive for quite a while now and feel like a Pillsberry dough girl! I quit smoking in May and am now ready to start working on my outside......so I actually did two upper body sets today and walked a mile :banana02: Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

sure would love too :lookout:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent Speciallady!! Maybe we can post daily just what we do each day? Hardbodies here we come!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Today I will do one lower body set and walk (hike ) for at least one mile. We are going to our off grid cabin so I will check in tomorrow. Speciallady move that body!!


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I took a walk yesterday. today I am going to use my ab cruncher and work the lower body. Thanks for the motivation. I need that this morning. Feeling a little down in the dumps.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

hmmm, is this for recording workouts? if so i'll chime in here 

yesterday i walked 1.96 miles on the treadmill, cross country (hills) for 35 min. then i did upper body weights and ab exercises. 

on my way to the gym in a few minutes to run 1 mile and lower body weight lifting.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice going Speciallady and okgoatgal2 ! I hiked today I'm not sure how much but it fealt good. Okgoatgal2 the freeweight plan I use ( Joyce Vedral) has me doing upper and lower body workouts on different days for maximum effect...what plan do you use?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

roadless, i don't use a specific plan. i'm blessed with a big brother who's lifted weights for over 20 yrs. he's also a personal trainer. i'm cursed by the fact that he lives in new zealand, but, he's given me help from time to time. what i do is use the exercises i remember from way back when we worked out together as teens, some that i learned in the army, some that i've picked up from magazines, and some that i've picked up from fit tv. i do cardio almost every day, and alternate upper and lower body. i have at least 30 lbs to lose, but i want to be fit and healthy, as well. 

sat i wound up doing 25 min on the treadmill, 1/4 mi @4.5mph, 1/2 mi @5 mph, 1/4 mi @5.5 mph, then i slowed to a walk, for 4 min, then i ran 1 min @ 6mph, then 45 min walk, then i was done, and did lower body weights. 

i work out alone, so i use dumbells, not trying to bulk up, just trying to look better, without hurting my back.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

okay I admit it ..I was a slug today and ate way too much. I go back to work tomorrow and my goal will be to do upper body workout along with at least a mile walk,after work. Any encouragement would be appreciated.
Nice job on the treadmill okgoatgal2. I can't go that fast I usually go about 3.5 tops which for me is a fast walk(I have short legs) I also quit smoking in May after 35 years so my lungs are shot.
Hows it going speciallady? Did you do the ab workout and lower body?I hope so.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i've been at it for 9 months-i'd better be able to go faster than 3.5mph....i did a whole 1/4 mile at 6mph this am, and a total of 2.66 miles, only 1/2 mile was walking, and that was the warm up and cool down. then i did arm weights. 
yesterday was a light day-only did 20 min walk at an incline.
monday i skipped b/c i was up until 230am - watch service at church and then talking to the dh. 

hopefully i will reach my goal weight by the end of this year. i only want to lose 25 more pounds. then i'll see how i look and feel, to determine if i need to lose any more.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Hey roadless how are you doing? I've been doing my work out at curves every morning. It's a thirty minute cardio/strength training workout I'm also working there now and don't have to pay to exercise, woohooo. I feel good though my muscles are a little achy.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Great job Speciallady!! I'm on track as well wooohooo tooo! I have been doing the freeweights and walking on the treadmill. So far I have ate well and drank all the water I should. One huge thing that is helping is using sparkpeople.com. It helps me stay organized. I have to admit I overdid it with the lowerbody workout and today I have been walking up and down the chairs like a toddler...two feet on each stair ouch......... It sounds like we are on our way! :clap: What an excellent place to work speciallady ..good for you!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

roadless said:


> by Joyce Vedral really does work. I did it years ago with excellent results. It consists of using free weights alternating upper and lower body workouts for about 30 min. It is no nosense and intense. I have been inactive for quite a while now and feel like a Pillsberry dough girl! I quit smoking in May and am now ready to start working on my outside......so I actually did two upper body sets today and walked a mile :banana02: Anyone care to join me?


Hi roadless, 
Just checking in to see how you are doing? I hope you have been able to "keep up" the excellant exercises and goal you have. I too am working on losing weight. I have lost a 3 pds lately. Not much but a milestone for me.  How much you lost? Don't give up. Patsy


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

gee, i've done so well at recording my exercise...NOT.

well, i'm back at it. still not losing, but not gaining. i'm getting in better shape-it's easier for me to do the runs now-and i can go longer. have some new exercises i'm building into my exercise plan, so i can mix things up a little and get some weight moving off (i hope. ) this gets sooo frustrating, not losing even though i'm working more.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi okgoatgal2 ! I haven't been posting either! :nono: I have been doing very well except for this past week ( I think its hormonal!) I have lost a little over six lbs..but more importantly I am firming up a bit. :dance: I have fit into some jeans I couldn't even zip up before! I do need to get back at it though...My pattern is to go like h#ll for a bit then take a break and forget to get back on track. Sooooooo tomorrow I will do an upper body workout to get started again. Try not to get to frustrated about not losing as much as you would like remember muscle weighs more than fat. I try to enjoy the journey to..I just feel better when I move even if the scale doesn't!! Hang in there we can do this !! :hobbyhors


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi everyone. I have been using a excersise cd for a month now. Its Leslie sansone,s 4 mile workout. So far I have made it to 3 miles of brisk walking, some jogging, light weights, etc. Some days I do 1 mile, some days 2 some 3. I like this cd because she has 3 different plans on it. I can change them around. Ive been trying to cut out sweets, and eat tons of veges and drink lots of water. No weight loss but I have lost an inch on my waist and feel much stronger. Im going to start writing down everything I eat in a day and the calories. I was using heavier weights for my arms but have an issue there so had to go down to lighter ones. Darn!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Suz,
Good Job! I think "moving the body" is the main key to weight loss. Your post inspired me as some of the others do. I need to start walking more again. The weather here in NW Montana has been "cold to the bone" so have not been walking lately outside. I go to local Wal-mart and walk around the store a few times each week. It helps some but not enough. I have used the treadmill some. Boring! But I can get pass that if I get more determined. I love walking Outside in the woods best. 
Keep up the good plan.  Patsy


----------

